# TTS: manual v DSG... (why I now hate DSG - same for TTS?)



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

I've a 2007 2.0TFSI DSG TT.

Used to adore DSG as one of the best things I'd ever bought.

Now I've had it for a few years I dislike it and it's one of the main reasons I want to change.

Why?

1) The horrific "DSG lag". (more than a simple turbo lag, it's actually a lag between pressing the throttle and actually anything happening at all... the turbo lag comes afterwards and that's understandable.). It's not just bloody annoying, it's downright dangerous for me. The number of times I've been randomly caught underpowered trying to slip into/out of a roundabout or junction as the DSG lags for a half second or so before it starts feeding the engine is just plain dangerous as oncoming traffic beeps at me! I've read so much around this subject that I've come to realise it's a common complaint with VAG such that Audi basically shrug their shoulders and say "it's normal". Ridiculous. I have a relatively fast car yet I have no confidence to jump out of junctions, take anyone on at the lights, or anything at all. All because the DSG doesn't go when I want it to. I tried the BMW's (*spit*) DCT and oh my gosh it's AMAZING. It jumps off the INSTANT you even think about touching the throttle. That's when I thought "hang on this is ridiculous! cars shouldn't be doing what my TT is doing! I've just been accustomed to this!"

2) The much glorified better performance of the DSG. Yet it's only after I bought the damned thing that I realised teh quoted 0.2s faster 0-60 is with launch control. THere's no way I'm using launch control off the lights, or out of a junction. THe wheel spin, the faff... nah forget it. Not happening. Even if it was completely safe for the clutches... So basically as I don't use it I now have a car that's probably 0.5s slower than is quoted and thus 0.3s slower than a manual. I appreciate the manual times are based on a race driver but still, I'm more likely to learn how to use the gears properly than use launch control - which I'll do precisely NEVER!

So I'm thinking of buying a TTS second hand. Now I've learnt my lesson I don't want to make the same mistake. Sure the DSG is like a dream, the speed with which it shifts, the comfort, it's just so elegant and incredible, and I'm sure my issues above don't bother anybody else... people who drive sanely and normally without trying to immaturely jump ahead at lights or risk squeezing into a gap in traffic. But they do bother immature bad-driving me. I want to be able to control instant speed the MOMENT I want it, from the line.

So do I go manual or DSG?

Does the 2008-2011ish TTS suffer from the same problem the 2.0TFSI does?

Without launch control is the manual as fast as the DSG, for someone who'll put some effort into learning how to launch off quickly with a manual?

I know the DSG can cope with a stage 2 remap but a manual clutch can't, which is annoying... so I'd love it if the TTS has the DSG problem sorted nowdays!

Any help appreciated, thanks fellow TT-heads!


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 2008 tts roadster which is auto. I don't feel there are any major problems in terms of lag. In sport mode it will pick up very quickly and even in normal drive if I need to beat a normal car off the junction for lane change it is fine, not a BMW or a Porsche maybe, but you get the point.

The only real way you are going to be able to make a decision is to drive both a manual and an auto. I live in london now and the car is not even an executive shopping trolley. But when we do go out, auto is much better than pumping the clutch every five mins in the traffic.

Test drive needed really.

Good luck


----------



## Kirklet (Feb 18, 2017)

I drive a 3.2 DSG and it's nothing short of epic. Are you sure you're doing it right? Perhaps dig out the manual and have a read??!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

The best marriage of the TT and the double clutch box for me was the 3.2 V6, it always seemed seemless.

My last TTS was running stage 2+ and felt fine as does the standard TTS I have now. Both had S Tronic boxes.

There's no point in asking on here, we all have different feelings about this subject, best thing to do is go drive one.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Horses for courses and you need to try both. I really enjoy the manual gearbox on the TT and find it far better than the BMW manual gearbox but if you're used to DSG then you might soon miss it when you sit in traffic. p.s. Are you sure it's just launch control that makes the DSG a faster car? I'm pretty sure a DSG gearbox can change up faster that my 10 thumbs can move a stick.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

0-60 yes is faster because of DSG quicker changes, but also use of launch control. Don't use launch control and the time increases, from my research around 0.5s slower than non-LC.


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

It was one of the first impressions I had with my 2013 TTS, the laggy take off from standstill with the DSG.
Exact same scenario at roundabouts or when you need a quick launch.

General plodding about, and you don't really notice it as much.

I have since remapped the engine (stage 1), but this won't improve the DSG lag.

There is a DSG remap option, but not sure if that would help at all?

I have read on this forum of faulty brake light switches causing a delay with the DSG after brake release when accelerating.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=290163


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not really helpful but I had a manual tts and my gear changes were like grease lightening :lol:

Kidding, but seriously I liked my manual tts and I have yet to try the s tronic version but I intend to


----------



## Litimag (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a TTS s-tronic, and I agree that the lag can be a pain sometimes. But once the box has sorted itself out, the 300 or so bhp takes care of any TED. Mine is mapped too, so can also be a bit 'all or nothing' when pottering about town, but from the OP's post, he wants all anyway lol. I have never driven a manual version tt, DSG and Quattro were top of my list when buying.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

My TTS is manual but we have a DSG Mk7 Golf R and I much, much prefer driving the TTS.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

ive had the DSG a year now and its good, very good, agree on the lag at roundabouts,iits a bit crappy, and you simply dont want to be putting it in sport mode as situations arise.

ive convinced myself that at my age i deserve an auto, all the faff changing gears etc.BS.

i drive a manual van and that doesn't bother me, except in traffic after a long day when all you want to do is get home, manual car never bothered me either.

i hoping to get a TTS later this year and its 50 50 whether i go manual, just something about it i miss, fun maybe.

interesting about the 0-60 times, i bought my car on this basis, what a twat


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> ive had the DSG a year now and its good, very good, agree on the lag at roundabouts,iits a bit crappy, and you simply dont want to be putting it in sport mode as situations arise.
> 
> ive convinced myself that at my age i deserve an auto, all the faff changing gears etc.BS.
> 
> ...


Hey mate don't call yourself a twat, I did the same!

Not just yet at least anyway because a) there may be something I'm missing i.e. maybe the manual 0-60 times are with some sort of race driving God that we can never hope to match in the real world, ever and b) 0-60 isn't the full story. As another poster says here the 0-60 isn't only down to launch control, but the quicker gear changes. So once you're rolling the DSG will be faster for sure.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmmmm you got me thinking now. I thought my next Audi would be DSG currently after my manual TTS but after reading this I'm a little unsure. 
I was under the impression Audi's DSG was bombproof and the way to go especially if the car is going to be modified.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I really fancied a DSG after all the reviews, everybody raves on about them. I didn't get one in the end, which was a little disappointing. Until I had an A5 for a few weeks.

If the 7-speed in the A5 is anything like the TT then I'm now very happy that I have a (albeit sloppy) manual. I had the same complaints as you, it just didn't respond in the way I wanted. In Sport mode it was irritating driving around at 30mph in second, but in Drive it was irritating it never responding. In the end I spent most of the time driving about in manual - but the paddles were so small that was a little frustrating too.

In the end I realised I was having to fiddle with the gears just as much as in my manual - there are some obvious exceptions to this, such as cruising or in stop-start traffic, but generally I spent a lot more time thinking about my gears, where at least with a manual I'm so used to it, I don't have to actively think about it.

I always thought that people who shunned DSG were technophobic old geezers who made a fuss about nothing and refused to modernise. I'm not entirely sure if I was wrong, or I am one of those old geezers. I don't consider myself anywhere above average in terms of my driving ability, I don't do anything fancy, but yeah, I do like the gearbox doing what I want.

Oh, and the other thing that really irritated me was how it slipped into gear when dropping down. It felt like I had the beginning signs of a slipping clutch all the time. Very irksome.

Now, as stated at the start, this was an A5, it may be different in a TT, somebody else would have to clarify that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Same when I had an A5 DSG for a couple of weeks. Not only a delay when pulling out but if you put your foot down to overtake something there would be a worrying delay. You could almost hear the car talking to itself - "clutch are you ready, DSG do you have gear selected, turbo are you spooled up? OK, lets go" ..... an age later. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Guys,
Go and test drive a brand new DSG car (maybe 7 speed as these are the revised version over the 6 speed 02M) and you will see that the gearbox response is allot better than what you are driving currently.
Issues can be due to wear and tear within the clutch-pack (as they are shimmed to reduce slack initially and do NOT self adjust), mechatronic unit (electro-hydra-mechanical device which WILL wear out eventually and does not self adjust for mechanical wear) and also maybe a combination of the self learning function of the gearbox. 
The above comment will explain the majority of concerns.
You cannot remap out the delay to compensate if mechanical wear is an issue.

Brake switch issues have been posted about and is another option to consider as a cause of the delay issue.

Dis-connect your battery for half an hour to reset the learning function of the box and see if there is an improvement.
Replace brake switch next.
If you are still no good, then you could replace the clutch-pack at £400 plus labor.
Replace mechatronic at £1800 plus labor.

A custom DSG remap can change the speed of gear change (don't bother), change the shift point of gear-changes ie higher up the rev range in D mode and lower the shift point in S mode. Auto change in M can be removed.
There are many options with a custom DSG map, i have listed just a few.

How do i know about the above comments..
I drive a TT MK1 V6 DSG which has been modified and currently does not run an Audi DSG but a VW Passat R36 DSG with a TT MK2 2008 OEM revised mechatronic in combination with an aftermarket 15 plate kevlar clutch-pack (OEM is 9 plate).
Steve


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

I have driven both the new rs3 and the new ttrs - both had the delay/ lag from a standing start, even when in sport mode. Felt absolutely ghastly and disconnected.

The new r8v10 plus I drove did not have any lag from a standstill, it was instant glorious power!!! Yum!

This is why I'm sticking with my manual ttrs - more than happy with it and feels quicker than the new ttrs Imo ....


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

just been out and it happened, turning right, car barreling down the road, by the time i get moving the car must have travelled 10 or 15 metres, and then of course my cars beginning to take off so you come off the gas. all a bit uncontrolled, not good in a 'sports' car

another reason i went for a DSG was a recommendation from a mate, swears blind by them, he'd a bit poncey thinks hes a bit of a expert on dining out,told me about some top restaurant to try, which we did,and it was absolutely awful, left out food, so the moral is dont be sucked in, find out for yourself.


----------



## woodgnome (Nov 8, 2016)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> just been out and it happened, turning right, car barreling down the road, by the time i get moving the car must have travelled 10 or 15 metres, and then of course my cars beginning to take off so you come off the gas. all a bit uncontrolled, not good in a 'sports' car


I've never had that sort of issue with my S-Tronic but when pulling out onto a main road or overtaking I do sometimes prefer to use it in manual mode as I am the one who can see the situation and plan for it, the box has no clue what's happening or about to happen, it is just guessing your next move.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

manual mode, sports, mode, handbrake, nothing at all makes a difference apart from weird occasional luck

This is the sort of thing you would hope reviewers would pick up on when reviewing cars rather than how many cup holders it has... ! Audi have been allowed to get away with what is not just a major annoyance, but a significant safety issue, for far too long.

Much as I dislike BMWs the M3 was absolutely perfect in this regard.


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Does this help?...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... and-Tricks


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Saw that. Thorough writeup but no it doesn't. It's just one of many theories, none of which works.


----------



## pazaz29 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a tts s-tronic and all seems to change gear extremely fast. If i was to feel the gear box was going to hesitate as i approached a roundabout or was about to accelerate off into another lane i would simply use the paddle shifts as i feel i make the decision of what gear is required quicker than the ecu and i can predict what gear will be required as i know what I'm approaching. That way i don't get caught out either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

F*ck it ... just drive around everywhere in Sport, I do. :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Is s tronic really that dodgy at junctions? I thought I might give one a go and get with the times but that sounds pretty annoying tbh

Is s tronic worth it if stop/start traffic is not a concern? Subjective I know!


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

bhoy.... stronic is quite frankly a joy to behold. I tried a manual then as soon as I tried Stronic I was sold instantly.

It's SOOO comfortable. Gear changes are lightning quick. It's all absolutely amazing. Being able to have both hands on the wheel is great. Being able to zoom off with your arm hanging out the window is great, being able to hold your partners handis great, being able to kick down and shoot into a lower gear is great, being able to use sport mode or paddle shifts is great. Traffic is no longer a nightmare. The speed on the thing is just phenomenal as it effortlessly zips through all the gears with no worries. All in all it's basically "welcome to the future" sort of stuff

BUT.... as I say at the beginning of this thread a certain peculiarity bothers *me*, because I don't use launch control and to me the most important thing is to be able to jump off in an instant at lights etc. And even then it's not bad, It doesn't bother most people. And tbh it didn't really bother me for 5 years, it's just I've been noticing it and I'm getting itchy feet wanting a new car within the next year anyway. The 'problem' is this slight lag at pulling away from standstill. I've changed the way I drive so it doesn't bother me and for 5 years it's worked, but lately it;s just been playing on my mind and quite frankly I'm probably thinking manual is the way to go so I don't get this. As soon as I do go manual though I'll almost certainly miss it immediately and curse at the traffic etc.

Don't let my rants put you off DSG. It's a new futuristic system that does what it says on the tin and is in general literally amazing. Lifelong manual snobs have jumped ship and are delighted and would never go back. It's just that as with any change in tech there are some drawbacks, in this case only slight. It just so happens that to *me* these drawbacks are too big to brush under the carpet any longer.


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> Is s tronic really that dodgy at junctions? I thought I might give one a go and get with the times but that sounds pretty annoying tbh
> 
> Is s tronic worth it if stop/start traffic is not a concern? Subjective I know!


With everyday driving, S Tronic is a doddle. It's very slick and smooth, and I love the reaction in sport mode, especially the downshifts with the throttle 'blip' between gears. Sport mode gives the engine more character and the exhaust note when pushing is great. 
I use the paddles too when I feel I want complete control.

However, it's the slight lag from standstill when waiting to pull away in a hurry, that it becomes apparent you need to factor this in for a swift manoeuver. It's the same in sport and manual mode too. I think it's intended this way by design unfortunately.
This is only from a standing start mind. Pushing through the gearbox underway is fine.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks lads, I have had a couple of test drives but that's not really the same as living with a system day in/out. I will probs just do what I normally do, go for whatever car is best condition/deal if its stronic that's good if not then at least I wont need to hold my partners hand when I'm driving  Just kidding, it is nice to know romance isn't always dead!!!


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks lads, I have had a couple of test drives but that's not really the same as living with a system day in/out. I will probs just do what I normally do, go for whatever car is best condition/deal if its stronic that's good if not then at least I wont need to hold my partners hand when I'm driving  Just kidding, it is nice to know romance isn't always dead!!!


Haha


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't worry it would be useful to have a hand free when driving with my Misses but that's more to use in self defence


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Don't worry it would be useful to have a hand free when driving with my Misses but that's more to use in self defence


Wondered where you were going with that sentence for a minute rofl


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

DSG is great, the only thing is as mentioned, the slight lag on take off. I find if you let the gear engage before you hit the throttle the lag isn't there, I don't know if engage is the right word, what I mean is if you take your foot off the brake you will feel the car start to roll forward then you can hit it as fast as you like with no lag. If you hit the throttle as soon as your foot is off the brake you will feel the lag and then it takes off as if you have let a manual clutch up violently. Wouldn't change back to a manual though as the DSG is so nice to drive with.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

The only lag I ever notice is turbo lag and the lag at changing up if I lessen off the acceleration.
E.g. If you put your foot down in sport mode but ease it off when another car appears in front of you, at around 5k revs when in gear 1-5, it will stay at this gear and not shift up.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmmmm

TAIL BETWEEN MY LEGS possibly ??

Been doing loads of experimenting. Just now I've been driving around and using a handbrake trick and paying close attention. Even that TransientMole's writeup suggests handbrake doesn't work but I'm thinking it may...??

So there is a lag which is obviously just turbo lag, and that's to be expected I suppose. When I say the BMW DCT was phenomenally quick that means no DSG lag and as it's naturally aspirated also no turbo lag.

On the drive I've just had now I have been at three junctions and just waited with my foot off the brake but the handbrake all the way up to prevent creep. The clutch seemed engaged and when I dropped the handbrake and pressed throttle it seemed to go instantly (albeit with the slight turbo lag which isn't the issue here).

I've only tried it three times but it seemed to work... ? I'll have to test it and will report back later possibly in a new thread. I'd be interested to know if this works for others. If this is the answer then I wonder if there can be an easy fix (removing a fuse or something) that can never tell the engine the brake is pressed. The only thing you'd have to do then put it in neutral at other times when you want to preserve clutch plates (and hand brake!)


----------



## Jim55 (Feb 16, 2017)

Well similiar woe in my last car ( mecedes c220 cdi) ,it's a slush box traditional auto( not dsg in any way) and it was bloody murder and frankly dangerous, re the lag at junctions / roundabouts/lights - these were made ok by holding the revs up a wee bit and kinda loading up the drivetrain while left foot on brake holds it at a standstill.
My car now is a mk2 tt v6 manual and it obv is a big difference but overall I think manual is betterin most cars, the merc was fine on move ( apart from the paddles seeming to have about 5 sec delay ( honestly)between operating the paddle requesting gear change , and the gearbox thinking about it , pause , pausesome more ,and if it thought it was ok giving a gear , I posted about this on a merc forum and loads told me to change and flush trans fluid (which I had done costing £220) and it made no diff ,honestly worst gearbox iv ever used and the most pointless multi mode gearbox out ,it had sport comfort and manual but they were all shite and they made no diff ( apart from lighting up switch ).

I was thinking / vw dsg g was the better option and was thinking my next car will b dsg but now I'm not so sure , I like the thought of LC and stuff but I'm not sure it's any good apart from that now :?


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

to all those wondering about lag from stand still , a few pointers (02e , dq250 , 6 speed (7 speed dry may be different.). the clutch packs require a certain amount of brake pressure to disengage, so if you want to be a dafty and pull out quicker than the half a second it takes to compute :twisted: what to do is lightly press the brake pedal , just enough to stop the creep function . give it a try and see what you think . as for people mentioning using the hand brake (all clutches wear out ). please refrain from using this unless you are on a hill and only for a split second as you do with a manual , that is of course only if you dont have hill hold assist. and finally for others reference mechatronics do not learn ! they have a set amount of logic parameters that they go by after the pressure tests of the plates and solenoids.


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

Jim55 said:


> Well similiar woe in my last car ( mecedes c220 cdi) ,it's a slush box traditional auto( not dsg in any way) and it was bloody murder and frankly dangerous, re the lag at junctions / roundabouts/lights - these were made ok by holding the revs up a wee bit and kinda loading up the drivetrain while left foot on brake holds it at a standstill.
> My car now is a mk2 tt v6 manual and it obv is a big difference but overall I think manual is betterin most cars, the merc was fine on move ( apart from the paddles seeming to have about 5 sec delay ( honestly)between operating the paddle requesting gear change , and the gearbox thinking about it , pause , pausesome more ,and if it thought it was ok giving a gear , I posted about this on a merc forum and loads told me to change and flush trans fluid (which I had done costing £220) and it made no diff ,honestly worst gearbox iv ever used and the most pointless multi mode gearbox out ,it had sport comfort and manual but they were all shite and they made no diff ( apart from lighting up switch ).
> 
> I was thinking / vw dsg g was the better option and was thinking my next car will b dsg but now I'm not so sure , I like the thought of LC and stuff but I'm not sure it's any good apart from that now :?


dsg have 8 millisecond gear changes is that fast enough for you .  no man can change that fast.


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

I like the DSG I have the 7 speed in my T6 and this six in my late 2011 TTS. It isn't perfect but neither is the manual box with its dodgy standard clutch. The DSGs can be remapped to change some of the problem characteristics. There were some recent diesel Audis (I think A5 & others) with DSGs setup awful, not entirely sure what the exact problem was but my TTS and T6 is brill.

One thing to try, put it in sport mode when you feel like having fun or about to overtake, dab heavily twice on the gas before going for it, then let it rip


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The reason you go instantly with the handbrake on is because the car is in drive and trying to go forward. It's trying to creep.

When you have your foot on the brake when stationary, it disengages.

You need Sport mode if you want to effectively sit with your foot on the clutch in first.


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

My A6 BiT is tiptronic, all the other cars I have and I have had, have and had (wut? :lol: ) manual transmissions. The A3 Sportback 1.8 TFSI I had before the TT had the 6-speed manual (how many freakin had:s in two sentences?)

My 3.2 TT has 6-speed DSG (aka S-Tronic). And I would not change it for a normal manual. How the engine works together with it is just incredible. I noticed the lag when I bought it but I know how to live with it and I can get the car moving from a standstill very quickly even without launch control. One thing that made it much better (less lag) was when I reset all the adaptations on the gearbox ecu and did the adjustments for the clutch packs etc with VCDS. Night and day difference, might be even better because I just bought the car 3 weeks ago and the gearbox had learned how the person drove who owned the car before me. Now it has pretty much adapted to my driving style.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... x_(DSG/02E) <- I followed these guidelines.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT? (Apr 18, 2017)

Actually yeah I'm not sure how good or practical it is to use the handbrake in the way I describe. I suppose the few times I tried it, it was an awkward workaroud, even if it does work.

I'll try lightly touching the brake instead and report back.


----------



## patje007 (Jan 11, 2012)

we have a manual TT and a A3 S-tronic (7speed) , and to be honest , for comfy driving is the DSG okay , but for a sporty ride i'll take the manual everyday time ...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Dash said:


> I really fancied a DSG... Until I had an A5 for a few weeks.
> 
> If the 7-speed in the A5 is anything like the TT then I'm now very happy that I have a (albeit sloppy) manual. I had the same complaints as you, it just didn't respond in the way I wanted...
> 
> ...


I read this reply some weeks ago and thought about responding but decided to wait until I had some more experience of the DSG in our new TT.

In my current and previous A5's (Both 3.0Tdi) the seven speed DSG (DL501) has been epic. The ONLY issue on either A5 was that of the gearbox getting confused as you are slowing down but then decide to accelerate - usually encountered at roundabouts. Thing is if you know about this all you need to do is manually select a lower gear, with the paddle, as you approach and the problem has gone. The gearbox is generally intuitive and makes driving the car an absolute joy, I would never not want this gearbox.

Sadly I am unable heap similar praise the DQ250 DSG fitted to our current TT. I suspect much of the criticism above, regarding the A5's must have been towards cars fitted with this (earlier - pre DL501) gearbox design?

The first issue seems to be hill starts. If you apply the footbrake on the TT it seems to disconnect the drive. So when you take your foot off the brake to leave the junction the car rolls back a little, then jerks into gear! It also makes it interesting when parking with the drive constantly disconnecting when you touch the brake pedal.

In Drive the gearbox always seems to be seeking to get as high up the gears as it can and appears to have no adaptive mode. In the A5 the car seems to react to how you are driving, If you are using the throttle a lot the gearbox responds and holds off on the up-shifts. My really old Alfa 166 auto used to do this too!

If you do go into sport mode the gearbox refuses to change unless you hit the pre-defined rev change points, again no adaptive mode that senses that you've stopped accelerating and giving you a higher gear - it just keeps you in second, revving it's head off, it's hideous.

So, either something is horribly wrong with the 15,000 mile DSG box in our TT or, it is just a horrible system / gearbox


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> So, either something is horribly wrong with the 15,000 mile DSG box in our TT or, it is just a horrible system / gearbox


With hindsight my comment is perhaps a little too harsh. It's not always horrible indeed most of the time it is fine. I'm just a little frustrated that we have two DSG equipped Audi's that are so different.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i had dsg/haldex service done on friday, been down and up the M20 today , had a good run, flicking from D to S, using the paddles and manual knob shift. gave it a good rinsing

i've got to say it is very impressive, despite little niggles its a dream to drive, great fun. like someone said above, you can compensate for the lag

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------

